# Cuiver River Park In Missouri.



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new here and thought I'd hang a couple of pictures of one of my faviorite trail riding spots. Cuiver River State Park near Troy Missouri.










A Rider on Frenchmans Bluff.










View back over an overlook.










Sunset at the end of the ride.

Great park that can be found on Missouri Parks web site.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ooo! beautiful pics! and i love love LOVEE! your avatar  welcome to the forum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's gorgeous, looks like a nice place!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Where is Troy MO? I 'm from near Branson. Those parks look wonderful! And I just LOVE your avatar!  

Welcome to the Forum! :wink:


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Where is Troy MO? I 'm from near Branson. Those parks look wonderful! And I just LOVE your avatar!
> 
> Welcome to the Forum! :wink:


Thanks for the kind words on the Avatar.

Troy Mo.? Well here is a link to Google Maps. You should be able to get directions from most anywhere at this link.

http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...um=1&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title

The following link has some decent pictures as well as a link to Missouri Parks.

http://www.greatriverroad.com/hannibal/cuivre.htm


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link! Near St. Louis! Cool.


----------

